# Η ΟΛΜΕ ζητά μεταφραστή για δύο βιβλία



## Costas (Mar 2, 2011)

http://esos.gr/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=11832:h-olme-zita-metafrasti&Itemid=1796.........


----------



## Tsialas (Mar 3, 2011)

Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Αλλά έχουν φάση οι τύποι. Στήσανε διαγωνισμό για μετάφραση 60 σελίδων. Πιο πολλά θα κοστίσει η διεξαγωγή του διαγωνισμού παρά η μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2011)

Tsialas said:


> Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Αλλά έχουν φάση οι τύποι. Στήσανε διαγωνισμό για μετάφραση 60 σελίδων.


Από το σύνδεσμο του Costas:
Το Δ.Σ. της ΟΛΜΕ ενδιαφέρεται να μεταφραστούν από τα Αγγλικά στα Ελληνικά δύο (2) βιβλία της Education International για την Ιδιωτικοποίηση της Δημόσιας Εκπαίδευσης (184 και 111 σελίδων) και τρία (3) έντυπα (των 30 σελίδων περίπου έκαστο) που αναφέρονται σε ζητήματα εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής. 
​Δηλαδή 184+111+90 = 385


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2011)

Έστειλε κανείς μήνυμα σε αυτούς? Ρωτώ γιατί έστειλα εγώ ζητώντας κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες και διευκρινίσεις, και δεν απάντησαν ποτέ.


----------



## mtf_drm (Mar 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
Έστειλα εγώ mail ρωτώντας τι και πώς εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα περίπου, αλλά εννοείται πως απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη!
Οπότε δεν είσαι μόνος-η :)


----------

